# Low Benchmark in 3DMark '05



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Ok, I just put a new rig together in the begining of this month and I want to make sure if I am soppose to be having this low of a benchmark score in '05 or if there is something I can do about it. My general score is 5925.  Here is the hardware below...

Asrock 775Dual-880 Pro

Intel Pentium D 820 series 2.8Ghz@3.173

1.5 Gb of PC3200 RAM (Supertalent)

ATI X850 Pro AGP w/ 16 pipes unlocked

Sound Blaster Audigy 4

80Gb Maxtor HDD

350 Watt Codegen PSU

.... if anyone has any suggestions, or questions, please reply. Here is a link of my CPU-Z info if it helps any.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=86259 *


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 14, 2006)

sounds about ok, please for future reference use a diff font!!

the 3dmark programs have become more GPU intensive over the past c ouple of years,


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry about the font, I just thought it looked cool!  Anyway, I ended up working on it for quite some time, and messed around with ATI Tool, and some catalyst options, and just by disabling catalyst's AI, my score raised from 5925 to 6233! To bad I cant get it any higher though :-( Unless someone has any more idea's, or tips!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 14, 2006)

where can i find catalyst AI? thnx


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 14, 2006)

Catalyst A.I control can be found under the 3D section if you use the advanced options when you start catayst, im not sure in ATI Tool, but I used Radlinker to adjust my catalyst A.I settings. Hope that helped a little!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

5925-6233 is exactly what you should be getting. I get about 5600~ because my video card sucks.
 i disabled my catalyst AI, didnnt really get a score increase, but i can tell my games run at a more consistant frame rate.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> 5925-6233 is exactly what you should be getting. I get about 5600~ because my video card sucks.
> i disabled my catalyst AI, didnnt really get a score increase, but i can tell my games run at a more consistant frame rate.



Yeah spot on, I am on just over 7100 with my rig and the 850 pro is a bit behind the xt clocked well in excess of xtpe speeds.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

wait 7330 in 05 with that card? most benchmarks ive seen for that card arent above 6000. can you post a screenshot for "more then your word" proof? 7000+ seems pretty high for your rig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> wait 7330 in 05 with that card? most benchmarks ive seen for that card arent above 6000. can you post a screenshot for "more then your word" proof? 7000+ seems pretty high for your rig.



Be a pleasure, bare with me a few minutes, just ran the test with Cataylist Ai turned off and got it from 7100 lol  How do I take screenshot?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

use the keyboard function "print screen" upper right on the keyboard, now ctrl-v in any image editing program.

heres my score, all on default.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Cant get print screen up will have to load photoshop as only got powerpoint on at moment and "Ctrl V" wont work with that, bear with me, incidentially was in a thread least week where 3 or 4 told me my scores were low and should be arond 7600!!  I'll be back, if I have no luck with that I will post my score on futuremarks score board and post the link....watch this space.  I see you have the 1600 so I would not expect yours to be anywhere near as quick.

Cheers


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> 5925-6233 is exactly what you should be getting. I get about 5600~ because my video card sucks.
> i disabled my catalyst AI, didnnt really get a score increase, but i can tell my games run at a more consistant frame rate.



Oh, so you think I have most likely topped out my score in '05? Hmm... Ya, I had also changed some setting's in radlinker as well to get a higher score increase. I will post a s-s of it. Anyway, what if I flashed my card to the xt or xtpe version of the x850? Sorry about so many questions, im some what new to all this.


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Cant get print screen up will have to load photoshop as only got powerpoint on at moment and "Ctrl V" wont work with that, bear with me, incidentially was in a thread least week where 3 or 4 told me my scores were low and should be arond 7600!!  I'll be back, if I have no luck with that I will post my score on futuremarks score board and post the link....watch this space.  I see you have the 1600 so I would not expect yours to be anywhere near as quick.
> 
> Cheers



Did you try to Ctrl-V in paint? that always works for me.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.guru3d.com/article/content/262/13/

look at the 3dmark05 chart at the bottom, rates yours as being ~700 points gain on mine. theres no way you have a 1300-1600 point gain on mine with our rigs, thats twice the difference shown from the benchmark.

The CPU in used for that benchmark is a 2.4ghz San Diago A64 +4000, so its a little better then what we got. Even if our scores dont match the ones shown in the benchmark the differences should still be comparable.


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> http://www.guru3d.com/article/content/262/13/
> 
> look at the 3dmark05 chart at the bottom, rates yours as being ~700 points gain on mine. theres no way you have a 1300-1600 point gain on mine with our rigs, thats twice the difference shown from the benchmark.
> 
> The CPU in used for that benchmark is a 2.4ghz San Diago A64 +4000, so its a little better then what we got. Even if our scores dont match the ones shown in the benchmark the differences should still be comparable.



are you talking to me, or tatty_one?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

im talkin to the guy who seems to have disapeared when asked to provide any form of proof hes getting 7k+ in 3dmark05 with a x850 xt.

All he has to do is run the 3dmark05 test, press print screen, open paint, press ctrl-v, save as jpg,  upload a post saying "sorry by 7333 i meant 6700...heres the screeny."

(yes that would be tatty_one)


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> im talkin to the guy who seems to have disapeared when asked to provide any form of proof hes getting 7k+ in 3dmark05 with a x850 xt.
> 
> All he has to do is run the 3dmark05 test, press print screen, open paint, press ctrl-v, save as jpg,  upload a post saying "sorry by 7333 i meant 6700...heres the screeny."
> 
> (yes that would be tatty_one)



ahh, ok, got ya.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

I've got my x850 xt to 660/640 with extrem tight mem-timings 

sorry forgot pic. pic is in my next post


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> I've got my x850 xt to 660/640 with extrem tight mem-timings



And what is your 3dmark 05 score?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> im talkin to the guy who seems to have disapeared when asked to provide any form of proof hes getting 7k+ in 3dmark05 with a x850 xt.
> 
> All he has to do is run the 3dmark05 test, press print screen, open paint, press ctrl-v, save as jpg,  upload a post saying "sorry by 7333 i meant 6700...heres the screeny."
> 
> (yes that would be tatty_one)



Ohhh sorry, did I disapeer?  I thought I was playin footy wiv me kids and stopped off to have a MacDonalds on the way back, sorry didnt realise I was working to your tight timetable here.

I have run the benchmark and saved the file because although I tried your suggestion and presses (in my case F8? - Print screen?) I t will not"Ctrl v" in paint, dont know why unless "print screen" is not the right key but none of the others resemble the right one.  My benchmark score this time is actually 7193, that is probably down to the fact that I flashed my BIOS earlier today with the OCW Beta 5 in prep for a Voltmod and have not got around the "fine tweeks" I had on the ASROCK Bios V1.50.

Grateful for any further suggestions in how to post the results or would I be able to e mail the saved file from 3D Mark 05 so someone could open it?  The theory that an 850xt on speeds exceeding PE only hit 6000 in  3D Mark 05 is pretty ludicrous in any case, in contrast to you, I dont know anyone with an overclocked 850xt getting so low!


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry, forgot to upload the pic 

I've got my x850 xt to 660/640 with extrem tight mem-timings 

7926 points


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo, LOL, just noticed Turricans 3D Mark score above, kinda makes your theory ummmmm......wrong?  Although I cant get anywhere near that  score!


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Satchmo, LOL, just noticed Turricans 3D Mark score above, kinda makes your theory ummmmm......wrong?  Although I cant get anywhere near that  score!




it's voltmodded (gpu,vdd,vddq)   with watercooling,  
i'll try with 670/640 now. stay tuned


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

how come you didnt bench with the two default cpu tests?


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> how come you didnt bench with the two default cpu tests?



i haven't run them. i'll bench again with the 2 cpu test too. be back in a few minutes


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

I checked your link that showed the comparisons between the various cards you mentioned, it shows the 850xt at stock, you will see from my specs that I am85 core and over 100 memory beyond those hence I mentioned that Imy speeds exceed PE.

I notice everyone is doing benchmarks now LOL, anyone any ideas about this "print screen" dilemma I am in????


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

and my x1600xt HIS is overclocked by 50mhz on the cpu and 110 mhz on the ram. What do 1800xl 's get in 3dmark 05? 9k+?

look at you print screen button on your keyboard, it may be a  ctrl function alternate to another key. if not use fraps to take a screenshot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

3DMark05 Project Details
Project Info
Name



Description


Non Tweaked Modded OCW Beta 5 BIOS 
Date


2006-04-15 Project ID


1957970  Published  

Compare URL


Project not published 



» Full System Details » Export Results in XML  



System Configuration


General Information 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP 

DirectX Version 9.0c 

Mobo Manufacturer   

Mobo Model 939Dual-SATA2 

AGP Rates (Current/Available) N/A / N/A 

CPU AMD Athlon(tm) 64 2501 MHz 

FSB 200 MHz 

Memory 1024 MB 



Display Information 
Graphics Chipset ATI RADEON X850 XT 

Driver Name RADEON X850 Series 

Driver Version 6.14.10.6587 

Driver Status WHQL - FM Approved 

Video Memory 256 MB 

Core Clock 600 MHz 

Memory Clock 644 MHz 



Benchmark Settings 
Program Version 3DMark05 Revision 2 Build 0 

Resolution 1024x768@32 bit 

Anti-Aliasing None 

Texture Filtering Optimal 

Vertex Shader Profile 2_0 

Pixel Shader Profile 2_b 

Force Full Precision Off 

Disable DST Off 

Disable Post-processing Off 

Force Software Vertex Shaders Off 

Color Mipmaps Off 

Repeat Count Off 



Main Test Results
3DMark Score 7190 3DMarks 

CPU Score 5060 CPUMarks 



Detailed Test Results


Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 31.4 fps 

GT2 - Firefly Forest 20.9 fps 

GT3 - Canyon Flight 33.2 fps 



CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 2.4 fps 

CPU Test 2 4.6 fps 

Have downloaded fraps and could not get that to work either!  I have cut and paste the entry from the online results browser at futuremark, I appreciate this is not ideal as you may still not believe an850XT at PE speeds can exceed 7000 on 3D Mark 2005.  Once I have voltmodded with this new BIOS I will re-tweak it and run another test, I think you will find that will exceed 7300!  At the end of the day your card is the more futureproof (I presume you have SM3.0?  but I also believe you have only a 128Mhz bus which is very limiting in comparison with 256.
Cheers


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

well i overclocked my cpu to 2.7ghz everything is stable

My ram is really amazing the crap out of me, most of the time what i read is getting a stable ram setup going, people saying use either tight timings or high frequency, both usually causes system to either not boot or be super unstable, my ram is cheapo wintec that i bought refurbished for $60 1gb stick, and my 512 stick came with my computer, both have stock timeings of 3,3,3,8 T2, when benchmarked theyre like 2800mbps write, 2400mbps read, 60ns latency. Right now with my system severely overclocked my ram is running @ 455 mhz, 2.5,3,3,6 T1 benchmakr shows ~3300mbps all across the board with 43ns latency.

anyways i upped the voltage to my pci-e port by .03V and managed to get another 10mzh on both processor and ram.

just ran 3dmark05 again, got 6023. How impressed am i? extremely i tell you. Anyways i guess 7k+ in 3dmark05 for that card isnt really outrageous sorry that i doubted you and tried to call you out on a lie

I got wtfpwned, and im jealous your rig > mine. Just wait till i buy my second x1600xt for crossfire, ill hopefully get close to 9k

and yeah from what i read the 128-bit ring bus albeit new technology, for memory controller it is still the biggest bottle neck, and most likely the reasoning behind the failure of the x1600 series cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Just read the helpfile with FRAPS lol, it talks about ATI drivers, I have the modded Omega drivers which may explain why it does not work.

Not sure on the 1800 scores but there is a thread in here showing an 1800xt at 11700 odd for 3D Mark 2005.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> well i overclocked my cpu to 2.7ghz everything is stable
> 
> My ram is really amazing the crap out of me, most of the time what i read is getting a stable ram setup going, people saying use either tight timings or high frequency, both usually causes system to either not boot or be super unstable, my ram is cheapo wintec that i bought refurbished for $60 1gb stick, and my 512 stick came with my computer, both have stock timeings of 3,3,3,8 T2, when benchmarked theyre like 2800mbps write, 2400mbps read, 60ns latency. Right now with my system severely overclocked my ram is running @ 455 mhz, 2.5,3,3,6 T1 benchmakr shows ~3300mbps all across the board with 43ns latency.
> 
> ...



No problems,  your CPU can out do mine anyways (well lets see after the voltmod tomorrow!).  I am sure that there are some in here that shall we say exagggerate on the scores but mine are truly genuine, to the point that until I voltmod and tweak new BIOS my siggy score will go back down to 7190!  By the way, bet I know a couple of secrets that could get you to 6400-6500!!!! you will have to wait till tomorrow tho cause I have to go for now.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry, that it took so long. firstly i had to mess around with the voltages a bit, for tighter timings    and secondly it had to resize the attachment, because it was too big to upload 

i got 8087 points 

again 660/640 with more tightened timings, gave me another 100 points. the ram is nearly maxed out, but on the core i hopefully can get a little bit closer to 700  




as for the cpu-test i have the prob that i get dropped back to desktop in the first/second test. 
maybe my cpu is too much oced. it doesn't matter if the card is oced or not 

for questions just ask 

greetings Turrican


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

how are you changing timings for ram on your video card? im very interested in this, ive read x1600xt uses some pretty decent performing ram, so im wondering if i can tighten my timings and get some extra points.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> how are you changing timings for ram on your video card? im very interested in this, ive read x1600xt uses some high pretty decent performing ram, so im wondering if i can up mine.



hi

you can change your mem-timings in ati-tool. on my screen you see a button called "mem" (in ati-tool). if you click at it, a new menu will popup, in which you can change mem-timings. 

but be carefull. don't set them too tight or your pc will freeze.  i always change a few settings and then i run 3dmark to check if i get freezes or artifacts. if there are no probs. i save the timings as a new profile in ati-tool 

Good Luck  

greetings Turrican


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

OHHHHHH right, i have x1600xt 

says "changeing ram timings is not supported on this chipset."

so either the card itself doesnt support it or changing ram timings with x1600xt isnt supported yet by ati tool.

hopefully its just not supported yet.

So wait why cant you run the CPU test? sudden failure of application mean youve got some major instability. Do you have any issues playing games, like repeated sound effects, or increased animation speeds, artifacts, texture blinking, or crashes/desktop returns?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Wait, how do I take screenshots?  I want to post pictures of my scores too?  I don't want to be left out


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

printscreen then ctrl-v in paint, save as jpeg, then upload.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

i've another one for you  

8248 points with 670/640   , timings slightly tightened. i think more than 640 with these timings isn't possible. 

greetings Turrican


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

Just completely reinstalled windows xp, found out i have 4 shady processes running, trojans and grayware....god damn i hate those people.... anyways im now using radeon omega 6.3 based drivers which seem to have upped my score slightly.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 15, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> Just completely reinstalled windows xp, found out i have 4 shady processes running, trojans and grayware....god damn i hate those people.... anyways im now using radeon omega 6.3 based drivers which seem to have upped my score slightly.




Nice Score Satchmo  . keep on ocing   i now use the cat 6.3. till today i've used the 5.6   (a little bit old)

greetings Turrican


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 15, 2006)

well for now my system is at an all time max, if i up anything else, i get slapped with the instability stick, everything right now is running max, CPU, GPU, RAM. the only thing slowed down is my HD via accoustic management. only because its a 8mbps transfer loss, 3ns seek time increase, but now i dont have to listen to all the constant and obnoxious clunking. IMO its worth the loss. the next step would be buy a nother x1600xt for crossfire. but atm i dont need the performance. as all my games run well enough for me to play. 6024 is a nice round score for my system.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I have an Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHZ @ 3.3GHZ with 1GB DDR2 RAM PC2-3200 in Dual Channel and a Built By ATI Radeon X800 XL @ 438/546 core and memory respectively and I have enhanced memory timings.  
I get about 5850-5900 in 3DMark05 Default settings.  Is that good for an XL?


----------



## intel igent (Apr 16, 2006)

MasterDuDe656 said:
			
		

> Catalyst A.I control can be found under the 3D section if you use the advanced options when you start catayst, im not sure in ATI Tool, but I used Radlinker to adjust my catalyst A.I settings. Hope that helped a little!




thnx


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 16, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have an Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHZ @ 3.3GHZ with 1GB DDR2 RAM PC2-3200 in Dual Channel and a Built By ATI Radeon X800 XL @ 438/546 core and memory respectively and I have enhanced memory timings.
> I get about 5850-5900 in 3DMark05 Default settings.  Is that good for an XL?



yeah that seems about right, as the x800 itself is becomeing outdated slightly. kind of sucks your DDR2 isnt providing much twards your 3dmark score, 3dmark is so GPU dependent now.

Have you run a chache/mem benchmark yet, how good is ddr2 compaired to regular?

my cheapo DDR450 @ 2.5,3,3,6T1 is 3333mbps read 3240mbps write.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> yeah that seems about right, as the x800 itself is becomeing outdated slightly. kind of sucks your DDR2 isnt providing much twards your 3dmark score, 3dmark is so GPU dependent now.
> 
> Have you run a chache/mem benchmark yet, how good is ddr2 compaired to regular?
> 
> my cheapo DDR450 @ 2.5,3,3,6T1 is 3333mbps read 3240mbps write.



Hi again, run the memory bandwidth test both of you on Sandra and let me know your bandwidths, my Value Ram (see timings in spec) hits just over 6600 bandwidth which I am told is excellent for value ram.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 16, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> yeah that seems about right, as the x800 itself is becomeing outdated slightly. kind of sucks your DDR2 isnt providing much twards your 3dmark score, 3dmark is so GPU dependent now.
> 
> Have you run a chache/mem benchmark yet, how good is ddr2 compaired to regular?
> 
> my cheapo DDR450 @ 2.5,3,3,6T1 is 3333mbps read 3240mbps write.


The XL was a good buy when I got it though.  I had an X700 Pro until I RMA'd it and I just added $50 for the XL.  Pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 16, 2006)

my motherboard supports dual channel memory, im unfamiliar with the differences tho, i know dual channel is twice as fast bandwidth but do i need dual channel sticks to use it?

can i use dual channel mode with my value ram?

i have 1gb stick and one 512 stick.


----------



## Turrican (Apr 16, 2006)

you need two sticks with the same size e.g. 2x512, 2x1024,.... for dual channel

as far as i know you can use 2 sticks from different manufactors.  it doesn't matter if you have special dual channel ram or value ram, only the size matters ( both the same size).

but it's advised to use a dual kit where both ram are exactly the same. 

greetings


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah i just ordered another 1gb stick exactly same as the one i have now, 6400mbps sure beats what i got, and 2gb will be nice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> you need two sticks with the same size e.g. 2x512, 2x1024,.... for dual channel
> 
> as far as i know you can use 2 sticks from different manufactors.  it doesn't matter if you have special dual channel ram or value ram, only the size matters ( both the same size).
> 
> ...



Not strictly true, depends on Motherboard, some are more fussy than others, you are only guaranteed that 2 sticks of the same size and speed will work in dual mode if you buy a "matched pair", that matched pair can be value or premium stuff its a matter of pot luck really if not matched but 2 different manafacturers didnt work on my last motherboard so didnt risk it with this one! bought corsair value and it is fantastic, reasonably tight timings, slightly overclocked with a 6600+ memory bandwidth that some premium sticks find hard to match.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 18, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Hi again, run the memory bandwidth test both of you on Sandra and let me know your bandwidths, my Value Ram (see timings in spec) hits just over 6600 bandwidth which I am told is excellent for value ram.


Tatty One,
I'm not really sure what kind of bandwidth I should be getting on my 1GB of Dual-Channel RAM but I'm hopefully getting 4 new 1GB stick for 4GB soon so I don't really care too much about this score. Here's my ss so please tell me if this score is acceptable.  No overclock has been done, yet.
http://img.techpowerup.org/060417/Capture003.jpg


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow, this thread has gotten pretty big lol. Sorry I hadent replied in awhile, but I seem to have stumbled across some problems, my hard drive and dvd had burned out magically at the same time but anyway,  my CPU score has dropped drastically. Its original score I think was like around 3k and is now at like 900, is there a reason for such a drop in score all of a sudden? Could it be that maybe my motherboard has recieved some electrical damage?? Im pretty sure my cpu has not been damaged.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Tatty One,
> I'm not really sure what kind of bandwidth I should be getting on my 1GB of Dual-Channel RAM but I'm hopefully getting 4 new 1GB stick for 4GB soon so I don't really care too much about this score. Here's my ss so please tell me if this score is acceptable.  No overclock has been done, yet.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/060417/Capture003.jpg



I hear what your saying but it is pretty important, if you have a fairly swift CPU will def get a bottleneck if your bandwidth is too narrow, especially on those memory hungry games. To put it simply, those that buy good quality overclockable/high speed RAM are actually doing so to improve bandwidth which equals timings+speed divided by stability, in your case it does not look too good but can you post a thumb of the bottom half of the read out, skip the Bar charts at top, they are just comparisons, I need % efficiency rating and last (final)bandwidth figure.  I have just got my value ram upto 6700 bandwidth which takes a little time as its that "perfect" balance between timings and speed ie tighten timings = lower speed etc etc, this bandwidth issue may well only account for around 5-7.5% of overall system performance but it all helps.

To give you a "real world" idea of what an extra 1500 in memory bandwidth can give you, and I can only talk from my experience on my rig, exact same system settings before and after I went from 14010 3D Mark 03 to 14351 whatever it is on my specs, a 300+ improvement but only about 170 in 3D Mark 05.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2006)

MasterDuDe656 said:
			
		

> wow, this thread has gotten pretty big lol. Sorry I hadent replied in awhile, but I seem to have stumbled across some problems, my hard drive and dvd had burned out magically at the same time but anyway,  my CPU score has dropped drastically. Its original score I think was like around 3k and is now at like 900, is there a reason for such a drop in score all of a sudden? Could it be that maybe my motherboard has recieved some electrical damage?? Im pretty sure my cpu has not been damaged.



Sounds like a temp issue.......you on same temps as before?


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 19, 2006)

If you mean temputures, then yes.  I just replaced my PSU today hoping that maybe my cpu was not getting enough voltage since it was getting 1.11 instead of the 1.2 - 1.4 (Intel Pentium D 820 series 2.80 Ghz), that and make sure that another occurance of what happend earlier with my hard drive shorting, and my DVD drive going completely bad at once, doesnt happen again with my remaining drives (which is one CD-RW and my new HDD). But unfortunitly, its still getting 0 frames on the first CPU test and 0-1 on the second, which I know for a fact, isnt correct. Please help me!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 19, 2006)

currently my memory bandwidth is 3500, at an actualy read/write speed of 3300mbps

but tomarrow i should recieve my second 1gb stick and will run dual channel...im hoping my bandwidth will be above 6200mbps. ive seen alot of people not even breaking 6000 on dual channel with some expensive sticks, which is very unfortunate. 

so tomarrow after i put the new ram in and restart from default on my overclocks and see how well my 3dmark scores raise with 3000mbps more bandwidth on the memory. An increase on memory bandwidth will increase the communication between ram and video, as well as ram to cpu, so my cpu and 3dmark should both raise up, maybe ill break 3k in 06. which would be awesome with a x1600xt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> currently my memory bandwidth is 3500, at an actualy read/write speed of 3300mbps
> 
> but tomarrow i should recieve my second 1gb stick and will run dual channel...im hoping my bandwidth will be above 6200mbps. ive seen alot of people not even breaking 6000 on dual channel with some expensive sticks, which is very unfortunate.
> 
> so tomarrow after i put the new ram in and restart from default on my overclocks and see how well my 3dmark scores raise with 3000mbps more bandwidth on the memory. An increase on memory bandwidth will increase the communication between ram and video, as well as ram to cpu, so my cpu and 3dmark should both raise up, maybe ill break 3k in 06. which would be awesome with a x1600xt.



Sounds good!  If you can hit over 6000 in bandwidth and therefore Sandrt should be showing around 90% efficiency things are looking good, it took me a long time to get it to what mine is now and it does only count for a little improvement but a little matters!  Is your memory matched?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

MasterDuDe656 said:
			
		

> If you mean temputures, then yes.  I just replaced my PSU today hoping that maybe my cpu was not getting enough voltage since it was getting 1.11 instead of the 1.2 - 1.4 (Intel Pentium D 820 series 2.80 Ghz), that and make sure that another occurance of what happend earlier with my hard drive shorting, and my DVD drive going completely bad at once, doesnt happen again with my remaining drives (which is one CD-RW and my new HDD). But unfortunitly, its still getting 0 frames on the first CPU test and 0-1 on the second, which I know for a fact, isnt correct. Please help me!


  Sorry lost track in this sizeable thread! whats your 03/05 and 06 scores again please.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 19, 2006)

the ram and my new case should be here in about 12 hours, or so.

currently OC my ram is pushing 3300mbps, when is pc3200 ram, so once i re-overclock when i get my ram i should sit over 6200mbps, ill get screenshot of a benchmark when its all done and stable.

my scores are in my sig.

05 is 6023 
06 is 2908
not bad for x1600xt.


----------



## MasterDuDe656 (Apr 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Sorry lost track in this sizeable thread! whats your 03/05 and 06 scores again please.




I havent ran 03, my 05 was 6233 in that area, and I havent tryed to run 06 now due to something acting funny causing my cpu scores to go down dramatically. I havent even ran 05 fully since Saturday because of my cpu score being so low, and cpu frame rate being 6 feet under what it use to be pre-Saturday.


----------



## Lekamies (Apr 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> I have just got my value ram upto 6700 bandwidth which takes a little time as its that "perfect" balance between timings and speed ie tighten timings = lower speed etc etc,



You have reached very good membandwith those valueram  

I have old kingston khx3000 memory and 24/7 settings i get ~7000 at sandra.






bh-5


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> You have reached very good membandwith those valueram
> 
> I have old kingston khx3000 memory and 24/7 settings i get ~7000 at sandra.
> 
> ...



Thats excellent, nice tight timings I see! whats your % efficience, lower down the sandra results.


----------



## Lekamies (Apr 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> whats your % efficience, lower down the sandra results.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 19, 2006)

90% of 7k is pretty good my ram should be here in about 6 hours, if ur getting 7k at 248, i wanna see what my 252mhz will get me in dual channel.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> 90% of 7k is pretty good my ram should be here in about 6 hours, if ur getting 7k at 248, i wanna see what my 252mhz will get me in dual channel.



Mine is dual channel, its not just the speed your running at tho, as you know its the balance between timings and speed.  The 90% is not of 7k its 90% of what your ram can achieve but in reality thats pretty well impossible!  Best I have ever heard of is 96%.Means you can get a bit more otta them, I think I am at 92% but of course mines only value.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 19, 2006)

i ran sandra just for the heck of it and ran the memory benchmark......155% can this be right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> i ran sandra just for the heck of it and ran the memory benchmark......155% can this be right?



I'm lost now!! something wrong there might have to half it in single channel, not sure


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2006)

Lekamies, thats bloody brilliant but at 89% there is even a little more there! keep playin, just managed to get mine to 6745 by tightening slightly, now at 417Mhz on my value ram @ 2.5-3-3-6 1T, bit scared to try cl2 cause value ram can go kinda "BANG", it didnt like 2.5-2-2-6 1T so might see if 2.5-2-2-6 2T works and if there is any gain.

Not trying to get anyone hung up on memory bandwidth tho, it is a smallish factor but we all know that the vital ingrediants to a fast all round system is:

CPU
Graphics
HD
Memory

So I think its worth a tweak!
Cheers


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 19, 2006)

i ran the test a few times, says about 154%-156% every time....it must be because im running single chan with dual channel mobo or something...


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 20, 2006)

alright got my ram, and case today, im now running dual channel memory hurray!

and my case looks pretty nice for a $34 case. everthing went up by 3c exactly, but thats no biggy and understandable.

anyways sandra lite wont run anymore for some reason, ive uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it wont start. kind of odd, im running the same clocks as before and everything else is just as stable so i dont know whats going on.

everest however says bandwidth is 7225mbps, thats pretty much double what i had before. and actual benchmarks show 6400mbps read 6320mbps write. thats 88% efficiancy which makes me very happy.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 20, 2006)

nice.with what voltage you have them?did you try raising the vdimm and try CL2?
i`m starting to think that my UCCC are not so good...


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 20, 2006)

cas2? no not yet, i should try tho. its at 2.65V only a .05 increase, theyre running at DDR450. @ 2.5,3,3,7.


----------



## Lekamies (Apr 20, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Lekamies, thats bloody brilliant but at 89% there is even a little more there! keep playin


ok I played little more... I thinked if i lower my htt to 250Mhz so cpu:mem is working 1:1 it should be good thing 

So i ran membw test 5 times and every time score was: ~6200 and 79% efficiency  

And some people is saying 1:1 is the best setting!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> alright got my ram, and case today, im now running dual channel memory hurray!
> 
> and my case looks pretty nice for a $34 case. everthing went up by 3c exactly, but thats no biggy and understandable.
> 
> ...



Nice, what speed they runnin at and whats your timings?  when you have a few minutes to play I am sure you will get them above 90%, oops sorry just seen your other post with timings, drop 7 down to 6, thats the easiest and most reliable to change, then as a dvised, at some stage rev it up slightly and try CL2, if it dont play keep the revs on and try 2.5-2-2-6 sometimes that works, do it in 2T first then try to go 1T if it works with 2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2006)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> ok I played little more... I thinked if i lower my htt to 250Mhz so cpu:mem is working 1:1 it should be good thing
> 
> So i ran membw test 5 times and every time score was: ~6200 and 79% efficiency
> 
> And some people is saying 1:1 is the best setting!



This is becoming a kind hijacked lengthy thread! just remind me what your volts/speed/timings are again please.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> nice.with what voltage you have them?did you try raising the vdimm and try CL2?
> i`m starting to think that my UCCC are not so good...



I drop that down to 2T for a little test and try goin 3-3-7, may not work with that overclock unless its not an overclock but very fast ram?

I am gonna leave you all in peace and not visit this thread anymore cause memory bandwidth is even strtin to bore me!!!!  Cheers guys happy tweakin!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 20, 2006)

its all stable at T1 2.5,3,3,6

i tried cas2 but it wouldnt boot, im happy with what i have, @ 89% efficiancy and ~6400 mbps both ways.

my CPU score in 3dmark 05 went from 4400 to 4800 =) too bad it doesnt effect socre in 05.

my 06 went to 2965 from 2908, CPU score does affect over 3dmark score. so thats cool.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2006)

Well here is a story!  You all know by now that I have cheap corsir value ram and I know I promised not to add another RAM message to this thread but I'm pretty damn pleased with meself!  I have managed to clock my cheapo ram not only to 425Mhz but look at these for timings:

2-3-3-6 @ 1T!!!!! am I impressed or what, bandwidth now at almost 7000 running at 96% efficiency in Sandra, eat your heart out you exspensive Ram buyers!!!!  must have got a really good batch is all I can say, was going to buy another matched pair to bring me up to 2 Gig but I am going to leave it for a while now as they surely wont give me these timings.

CPU-Z memory thumb to confirm timings attached although it dont show 1T.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 20, 2006)

how much did the ram cost you?
btw nice results.try 2-3-2-6 1T with some better values in A64 tweaker.it will do better i believe.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> how much did the ram cost you?
> btw nice results.try 2-3-2-6 1T with some better values in A64 tweaker.it will do better i believe.



Thanks will give it a try, it cost me £45 for the gig, thats about $78, its also raised my 3D Mark 03 score a little, not tested it on any others yet, thumb attached.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820161679

I have two of these, in dual channel mode, 7200 bandwidth 2.5,3,3,6 T1 DDR450 @ 2.65v.

Expensive ram buyers tell me again how you spend $200 for a 2gb dual channel kit PLEASE, i love a good laugh.

I cant run sandra for some reason...it just wont start so i cant say what the efficiancy is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820161679
> 
> I have two of these, in dual channel mode, 7200 bandwidth 2.5,3,3,6 T1 DDR450 @ 2.65v.
> 
> ...



Who spends $200 on a 2 Gig Dual channel kit< they are even cheaper than that in my local store, well UK£ equivilent   I'm sure you could get them down to CL2 with some "fine tuning"


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 21, 2006)

i bought my Transcend UCCC for $90 and i`m very happy with them.rock stable at 278 mhz 3-4-4-8 1T with 2.7V.i`ve got ~7800 bandwidth with only 80% efficiency but who gives a sh**....
it was a boost from my old Geil ultra platinum..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> i bought my Transcend UCCC for $90 and i`m very happy with them.rock stable at 278 mhz 3-4-4-8 1T with 2.7V.i`ve got ~7800 bandwidth with only 80% efficiency but who gives a sh**....
> it was a boost from my old Geil ultra platinum..



Just goes to show that "Brand" and price does not always make it the best!


----------



## MD (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to put up my 3d mark 05 scores with my card, it still has a bit left i dont want to push it much harder after i laid out 500 bucks a while back (the wife might banish me to my truck to sleep lol). It's a built by ati all in wonder x-800-xt, not running to crazy of clocks as you will see, as it's oly got the factory cooling on it, 1500Mb kingston value ram, athalon 64 3000+ running at 2.4 Ghz. Anyways i thought it wansnt too bad of a score so enough rambling here's the link ..... take care ..


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1447396


----------



## trog100 (Apr 23, 2006)

memory bandwidth makes very little difference in 2005 scores with amd 64 chips.. neither does cpu speeds.. its pretty much all down to the grfx card.. this also translates to real life gaming.. the grfx card rules and is the be all and end all..

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> memory bandwidth makes very little difference in 2005 scores with amd 64 chips.. neither does cpu speeds.. its pretty much all down to the grfx card.. this also translates to real life gaming.. the grfx card rules and is the be all and end all..
> 
> trog



In the main I agree but I got an extra 170 in 3D Mark 05 and about 350 in 3D Mark 03 over the course of some memory tweaks, all other system/software settings were the same, the start product on memory was 400Mhz 2.5-3-3-8 2T and I gained the points when I finished up at 425Mhz 2-3-3-6 @1T, speaks for itself really, as you said, the biggest gain was in 2003 but there was gain in 2005 albeit only about 2-3% but for a free gain that aint bad in my book!  especially on value RAM.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 23, 2006)

yes a free gain is worth having.. but mostly it aint free.. most folks spend big money on expensive memory to get it.. then it aint worth having.. but even if it is worth having in a real gaming world low frame rate problem situation it wont help in the slightest.. back to the grfx card being the king thingy.. he he

i dont see the gains from memory tweaking in 2005 u see.. i see far less.. like about 50 point difference between memory running at 320 or 420.. the amd chip seems to have rewritten the rules as far as memory bandwidth goes.. 

i am a firm believer in "value" ram.. especially if it runs cas 2.. most of it dosnt.. the problem being that all sorts of system instabilities can creep in by trying to make it..

i spose the point i am trying to make is that with the amd 64 bit system all the crap published about which super memory u should buy is just that.. crap.. and in essence a marketing con and waste of money that would be better spend on a faster grfx card.. 

however i aint against getting something for nothing.. just against folks spending their money in the wrong places.. expensive memory being the worse case.. expensive mobos and cpus come next... he he he

in todays gaming world the grfx card really is the king.. and in theworld of 3Dmark 2005 it fills the same role.. my 3Dmark scores.. with memory at cas 3 for stability..

####

amd 3700+ cpu at 2.9.. x1900xtx card at 690/800.. nanya memory 420 at cas-3..

3Dmark 2000 = 31237

3Dmark 2001 = 33202

3Dmark 2003 = 19254

3Dmark 2005 = 11934

3Dmark 2006 = 5385

trog


----------



## MD (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm running the a-64 and had borrowed some of the old man's nice corsair xms 3200
PN: (twinxp1024-3200c2) with advertised 2-3-3-6, and didnt really get much of a change
and found my kingston value ram to be really good, it even runs nice at cas 2 (single 512)
in at a time with no trouble and it seems I get great performance to the buck ratio,for about 50 bucks canadian per chip. I dont know what my pops spent on his ram but i'm sure it was 
alot more than he wants to admit after trying mine   

On the other side i did get a little better 3d-05 score running 3x 512 sticks of value ram than two, but nothing i could really tell in game too much.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 24, 2006)

i think it comes down to all reviewers useing top cpus and top end memory for their gaming reviews.. it creates the impression u need such things when in actual fact u dont.. intel system are held back by memory bandwidth.. amd 64 systems dont seem to be..

i can run my system at  cpu 2.4 gig memory at about 175.. or cpu at 2.9 gig memory at about 220 and in a game i cant tell the difference.. the difference in a 2005 score isnt much either.. grfx card tweaks/overclocks are noticable.. nothing else is thow.. with the proviso u have enough system memory.. if u dont have enough things kinda slow down dramatically.. he he

the bottom line is any default amd 64 cpu and two gigs of value memory teamed with an expensive grfx card will game nicely.. the money saved on the cpu and memory should be pumped into a better grfx card.. 

trog


----------

